# Boateng allo Schalke



## tequilad (30 Agosto 2013)

Boateng è dello Schalke. Il Milan, dalla cessione del ghanese (che ha firmato un triennale) incassa 12 milioni di euro.


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Agosto 2013)

*Secondo bild oggi Boateng effettuerà le visite mediche con lo Schalke 04.*


----------



## #Dodo90# (30 Agosto 2013)

Quindi con l'arrivo (scontato) di Kakà si ritorna al 4-3-1-2? Madonna, che strazio


----------



## folletto (30 Agosto 2013)

Sarebbe una conferma dell'arrivo di Kakà


----------



## Darren Marshall (30 Agosto 2013)

Kakà per Boateng = LA MORTE


----------



## Angstgegner (30 Agosto 2013)

Non si conoscono ancora le eventuali cifre della cessione?
Spero quantomeno non venga venduto per 2 caschi di banane.
Preferivo Boateng a Kakà, il che è tutto dire.



#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Quindi con l'arrivo (scontato) di Kakà si ritorna al 4-3-1-2? Madonna, che strazio



.


----------



## smallball (30 Agosto 2013)

a questo punto torna Kaka senza dubbio


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (30 Agosto 2013)

Godo da paura.


----------



## runner (30 Agosto 2013)

ma come lo avete attaccato tutti per mesi e mesi e adesso che se ne va non vi va bene?


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (30 Agosto 2013)

Per una Nargi che viene, una Satta che va. Mi pare ovvio.


----------



## Darren Marshall (30 Agosto 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> ma come lo avete attaccato tutti per mesi e mesi e adesso che se ne va non vi va bene?



Non va bene perché al suo posto prendiamo Kakà, non è un miglioramento.


----------



## folletto (30 Agosto 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> ma come lo avete attaccato tutti per mesi e mesi e adesso che se ne va non vi va bene?



.


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Agosto 2013)

Bisogna vedere quanto ci danno però


----------



## Livestrong (30 Agosto 2013)

Mi spiace molto perche gli sono affezionato, però il suo tempo qua era finito. Tanta tanta fortuna a lui nello schalke


----------



## Angstgegner (30 Agosto 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Non va bene perché al suo posto prendiamo Kakà, non è un miglioramento.



.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (30 Agosto 2013)

Cioè arriva la Nargi e vendiamo la Satta? Ma la programmazione?


----------



## Kurt91 (30 Agosto 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Non va bene perché al suo posto prendiamo Kakà, non è un miglioramento.



Ma non scherziamo dai. Kakà sarà un ex giocatore, ma tra un ex giocatore come Ricky e uno che non è mai stato un calciatore preferisco il primo. Poi ovvio che al posto di Kakà vorrei un giocatore, sia chiaro


----------



## sion (30 Agosto 2013)

ma come? sono mesi che ce gente qui che lo vuole sfanculare al piu' presto...


----------



## runner (30 Agosto 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Non va bene perché al suo posto prendiamo Kakà, non è un miglioramento.



su questo non sono d' accordo....


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Agosto 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> ma come lo avete attaccato tutti per mesi e mesi e adesso che se ne va non vi va bene?



quoto, ora solo perchè ha fatto due gol lo vogliono tenere (faccio un discorso generale anche al di fuori del forum), secondo me kakà può dare molto di piu di Boateng


----------



## cris (30 Agosto 2013)

bild.de mi sembra un giornale spazzaturissima


----------



## bargnani83 (30 Agosto 2013)

non può fare la champions.quindi non ci credo.


----------



## Andreas89 (30 Agosto 2013)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Cioè arriva la Nargi e vendiamo la Satta? Ma la programmazione?


----------



## Darren Marshall (30 Agosto 2013)

bargnani83 ha scritto:


> non può fare la champions.quindi non ci credo.



La può fare, sono cambiate le regole.


----------



## sion (30 Agosto 2013)

si parla di 15 milioni di euro,non male


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Agosto 2013)

*Di Marzio conferma: Boateng sta davvero facendo le visite con lo schalke 04.*


----------



## Super_Lollo (30 Agosto 2013)

L antennista ha visto il segno degli euro ... Figurati


----------



## Arsozzenal (30 Agosto 2013)

sono un pò spiazzato...non so se essere felice o disperato...ma ci rendiamo conto che con la cessione di boateng potevamo avere dei bei soldoni da investire sul mercato...roba che fai 2/3 acquisti di alto livello se sommati ai soldi della champions!!
e invece buttiamo tutto all'aria con un 32enne finito e un 29enne pagato a peso d'oro


----------



## Non evoluto (30 Agosto 2013)

Gianluca Di Marzio @dimarzio 1m
Complimenti alla @SPORTBILD per lo scoop: @KPBofficial sta davvero facendo le visite allo @s04. Ecco perché il [MENTION=435]ACM[/MENTION]ilan va su @KAKA...


----------



## Darren Marshall (30 Agosto 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Ma non scherziamo dai. Kakà sarà un ex giocatore, ma tra un ex giocatore come Ricky e uno che non è mai stato un calciatore preferisco il primo. Poi ovvio che al posto di Kakà vorrei un giocatore, sia chiaro



Kakà è finitissimo sia psicologicamente che fisicamente, al massimo farà una stagione da 6 niente di più, tanto valeva tenere Boateng che è pure più giovane, oppure con i soldi di Boateng prendevi altra gente.


----------



## runner (30 Agosto 2013)

io sono dispiaciuto di più per la Satta....

comunque uno striscione in cui la rivoliamo allo stadio (visto che vive a Milano) glielo potremmo fare!!


----------



## Re Ricardo (30 Agosto 2013)




----------



## #Dodo90# (30 Agosto 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> ma come lo avete attaccato tutti per mesi e mesi e adesso che se ne va non vi va bene?



Non è che non mi va bene. Per me Kakà > Boateng anche adesso, però questo mi pare un deciso ritorno ad un sistema di gioco che nel calcio attuale non ha più modo di esistere, tra l'altro con una squadra che non ha minimamente a che vedere con quella dei tempi d'oro di questo modulo.


----------



## AntaniPioco (30 Agosto 2013)

i tedeschi sono grandi conoscitori di mercato...

dopo la doppietta non lo lasceranno mai andare


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (30 Agosto 2013)

Comunque ora è inevitabile il ritorno al 4-3-1-2.


----------



## Marilson (30 Agosto 2013)

si parla di visite mediche, follia


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Agosto 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™ ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio conferma: Boateng sta davvero facendo le visite con lo schalke 04.*



.


----------



## #Dodo90# (30 Agosto 2013)

Ma dite che i soldi saranno reinvestiti?


----------



## Darren Marshall (30 Agosto 2013)

Marilson ha scritto:


> si parla di visite mediche, follia



Ma come! Kakà! Non sei contento?


----------



## runner (30 Agosto 2013)

Re Ricardo ha scritto:


>



Hahahahaa....lo sapevo che oggi tornavi fuori!!
già pronto per prendere la Maglia 22?



#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Non è che non mi va bene. Per me Kakà > Boateng anche adesso, però questo mi pare un deciso ritorno ad un sistema di gioco che nel calcio attuale non ha più modo di esistere, tra l'altro con una squadra che non ha minimamente a che vedere con quella dei tempi d'oro di questo modulo.



secondo me viene a fare la mezz' ala


----------



## Kurt91 (30 Agosto 2013)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Non è che non mi va bene. Per me Kakà > Boateng anche adesso, però questo mi pare un deciso ritorno ad un sistema di gioco che nel calcio attuale non ha più modo di esistere, tra l'altro con una squadra che non ha minimamente a che vedere con quella dei tempi d'oro di questo modulo.



In pratica è la vittoria della linea presidenziale. Quello voleva il ritorno del trequartista più le due punte ed alla fine è stato accontentato. E' il male di questo Milan.


----------



## Angstgegner (30 Agosto 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Kakà è finitissimo sia psicologicamente che fisicamente, al massimo farà una stagione da 6 niente di più, tanto valeva tenere Boateng che è pure più giovane, oppure con i soldi di Boateng prendevi altra gente.



Sono d'accordissimo.
Iniziamo a vendere Boateng allo Schalke.
Continuo a sperare che Kakà non rinunci a niente e salti l'accordo, anche se ci credo molto ma molto poco.
A questo punto, visto il vertice di ieri ad Arcore, ho il terrore delle manovre di mercato che stanno architettando, sia in entrata che in uscita.


----------



## robs91 (30 Agosto 2013)

Con i soldi ricavati dalla cessione di Boateng e quelli della Champions si poteva fare una bella squadra,ma abbiamo un dg incompetente c'è poco da fare.


----------



## Andreas89 (30 Agosto 2013)

Re Ricardo ha scritto:


>



Finalmente il tuo avatar ha un senso.....


----------



## Devil May Cry (30 Agosto 2013)

Godo come un riccio!!Finalmente fuori dalle palle sto aborto vivente!!
Se arrivasse Kakà sarebbe comunque un *netto* miglioramento..Potrà esser finito quanto volete,ma Ricky con mezza gamba si mangia Boateng.


----------



## Darren Marshall (30 Agosto 2013)

Ormai operazioni senza alcun senso logico, proprio ad *******m. 

Boateng --> Kakà

Traorè ---> Birsa

Petagna ---> Matri

Geniale dai.


----------



## Djici (30 Agosto 2013)

soldi di boa + soldi della champions = migliorare la squadra con cerci-eriksen-sakho

invece spendiamo tutto per matri e kaka


----------



## marco89 (30 Agosto 2013)

L'importante è monetizzare con Boateng...perchè se riusciamo a fare una decina di milioni scarsi...oltre a Kaka ci possiamo permettere un difensore centrale forte...


----------



## Angstgegner (30 Agosto 2013)

Devil May Cry ha scritto:


> Godo come un riccio!!Finalmente fuori dalle palle sto aborto vivente!!
> Se arrivasse Kakà sarebbe comunque un *netto* miglioramento..Potrà esser finito quanto volete,ma Ricky con mezza gamba si mangia Boateng.



Ne riparleremo tra qualche giorno.


----------



## Arsozzenal (30 Agosto 2013)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Con i soldi ricavati dalla cessione di Boateng e quelli della Champions si poteva fare una bella squadra,ma abbiamo un dg incompetente c'è poco da fare.



è una tragedia questa....altrochè!in pratica avevamo a disposizione quasi 30 mln...robe che veramente ti sistemi la difesa e il centrocampo....
vediamo se abbiamo la decenza di provarci per papadopolous


----------



## bargnani83 (30 Agosto 2013)

aveva ragione bargiggia


----------



## Devil May Cry (30 Agosto 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Ne riparleremo tra qualche giorno.



Prima di tutto è ancora da vedere se arriverà Ricky,ma se arriva e farà bene, voglio leggere un tuo messaggio che dice
"Si Devil May Cry,scusa avevi ragione,ho sbagliato" chiaro?


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Agosto 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™ ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio conferma: Boateng sta davvero facendo le visite con lo schalke 04.*



.


----------



## Butcher (30 Agosto 2013)

Boateng--->Kakà.
Forse qualcosa ci perdiamo.


----------



## #Dodo90# (30 Agosto 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> Hahahahaa....lo sapevo che oggi tornavi fuori!!
> già pronto per prendere la Maglia 22?
> 
> 
> ...



Secondo me a fare il centrale di difesa 

Dai, lo si era anche capito un paio di mesi fa quando hanno confermato Allegri che si sarebbe tornati a questo modulo...


----------



## Andreas89 (30 Agosto 2013)

Io dico che Kakà è superiore a Boateng, che non ha la concezione di cosa sia il calcio. Un asino. Però potevano essere reinvestiti meglio i dineri.


----------



## sion (30 Agosto 2013)

ma perche' siete cosi disperati? mah


----------



## Djici (30 Agosto 2013)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Boateng--->Kakà.
> Forse qualcosa ci perdiamo.



finiti tutti e due... ma almeno il primo prende meno d'ingaggio e poi puo essere venduto... il secondo ce lo teniamo fino alla morte.
comunque si, tecnicamente ci migliora.


----------



## #Dodo90# (30 Agosto 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> In pratica è la vittoria della linea presidenziale. Quello voleva il ritorno del trequartista più le due punte ed alla fine è stato accontentato. E' il male di questo Milan.



Ma guarda a me sembrava strano che si stesse giocando ancora con il modulo della scorsa stagione...


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Agosto 2013)

sion ha scritto:


> ma perche' siete cosi disperati? mah



Perchè ha fatto doppietta mercoledi e credono di aver ritrovato il vero boateng


----------



## runner (30 Agosto 2013)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Secondo me a fare il centrale di difesa
> 
> Dai, lo si era anche capito un paio di mesi fa quando hanno confermato Allegri che si sarebbe tornati a questo modulo...



prima cosa è una mia idea come mezz' ala visto che renderebbe moltissimo e poi dal vertice di ieri si è parlato di Montolivo più avanti (quindi sulla trequarti)


----------



## Devil May Cry (30 Agosto 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Io dico che Kakà è superiore a Boateng, che non ha la concezione di cosa sia il calcio. Un asino. Però potevano essere reinvestiti meglio i dineri.



Quoto..Ma cavoli come si fa veramente a dire che Boateng è superiore a Kakà...Non lo so!!Kakà è stato il calcio,non avrà più il fisico di una volta,ma cavoli i piedi e la visione di calcio che ha ancora adesso kakà se li scordano il 90% dei giocatori che ci sono in Serie A.
Mi spiace per lo Schalke è una squadra che mi sta simpatica,peccato per loro che si sia preso quel bidonazzo di Boateng...In ogni caso io godo come un riccio.


----------



## Darren Marshall (30 Agosto 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;268649 ha scritto:


> Perchè ha fatto doppietta mercoledi e credono di aver ritrovato il vero boateng


No, perché tra soldi per la champions e cessione di Boateng si poteva fare meglio che Kakà e Matri, ma moooolto meglio.


----------



## Kurt91 (30 Agosto 2013)

Ma è vero che ci danno 15 milioni per questo paracarro? Se si il pelato avrebbe fatto un colpaccio.


----------



## Devil May Cry (30 Agosto 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;268649 ha scritto:


> Perchè ha fatto doppietta mercoledi e credono di aver ritrovato il vero boateng



Si che poi il primo è ancora un goal carino,il secondo è una ciabattata clamorosa e gli è andata bene..Boateng giocatore di m. altro che!


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Agosto 2013)

*Il sito ufficiale dello Schalke 04 conferma :Abbiamo trovato l'accordo con il Milan per Boateng. La cifra si aggira attorno ai 15 milioni.*


----------



## Sanfuka (30 Agosto 2013)

...MAGARI!!! dai che stappo la bottigila!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Butcher (30 Agosto 2013)

Djici ha scritto:


> finiti tutti e due... ma almeno il primo prende meno d'ingaggio e poi puo essere venduto... il secondo ce lo teniamo fino alla morte.
> comunque si, tecnicamente ci migliora.



Però magari al 50 % lo potevi ancora recuperare. Qualcosa di buono l'avrebbe sempre fatto (vedi la doppietta di due giorni fa).
Kakà ormai è uno zombie e, cosa più importante, ci porterà alla vendita di "un El Shaarawy".


----------



## marco89 (30 Agosto 2013)

Sto andando a Malpensa....mi sono incaricato personalmente di portare Boateng in Germania!!

Si parla di 15milioni!!!!


----------



## Angstgegner (30 Agosto 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™ ha scritto:


> Perchè ha fatto doppietta mercoledi e credono di aver ritrovato il vero boateng



No no, aspetta.
Boateng per me andava ceduto assolutamente.
Ma solamente un giocatore non avrei voluto a centrocampo: Kakà.
Per me questo "scambio" non ci migliora né ci peggiora.
Semplicemente buttiamo via i soldi dell'eventuale cessione di Boateng.


----------



## Devil May Cry (30 Agosto 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;268656 ha scritto:


> *Il sito ufficiale dello Schalke 04 conferma :Boateng sta effettuando le visite mediche.*



Godoooooo!!Stasera mi sbronzo


----------



## Darren Marshall (30 Agosto 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Ma è vero che ci danno 15 milioni per questo paracarro? Se si il pelato avrebbe fatto un colpaccio.



Che verranno reinvestiti per Kakà....AFFARONE PROPRIO! Considera che Eriksen è costato 12


----------



## Angstgegner (30 Agosto 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> No, perché tra soldi per la champions e cessione di Boateng si poteva fare meglio che Kakà e Matri, ma moooolto meglio.



.


----------



## Tifo'o (30 Agosto 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;268656 ha scritto:


> *Il sito ufficiale dello Schalke 04 conferma :Boateng sta effettuando le visite mediche.*


WTF? Vendiamo baoteng per kaka?  dalla padella alla bracie.. meno male che dovevamo prendre Erisken in caso di cessione di Boteng


----------



## odio23 (30 Agosto 2013)

ufficiale


----------



## Toby rosso nero (30 Agosto 2013)

Non è certo una partita (seppur importantissima) ad avermi fatto cambiare idea su questo tamarro inutile e dannoso.

Non potevo trovare una notizia migliore... godo come non mai!!!!!


----------



## Djici (30 Agosto 2013)

magari la satta torna pure libera


----------



## Kurt91 (30 Agosto 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Che verranno reinvestiti per Kakà....AFFARONE PROPRIO! Considera che Eriksen è costato 12



Questo è un altro discorso e hai ragione. Io parlo della cessione in sé.


----------



## runner (30 Agosto 2013)

ho una domanda pazzesca ragazzi....

ma perchè i sorteggi Champions non li fanno a giugno e il mercato che chiude a metà Luglio?

per noi sarebbe ottimale.....


----------



## Darren Marshall (30 Agosto 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> WTF? Vendiamo baoteng per kaka?  dalla padella alla bracie.. meno male che dovevamo prendre Erisken in caso di cessione di Boteng



Eh ma è un miglioramento (Cit.)


----------



## Devil May Cry (30 Agosto 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Che verranno reinvestiti per Kakà....AFFARONE PROPRIO! Considera che Eriksen è costato 12



Eriksen l'avrei preso anche io ad occhi chiusi..In ogni caso la società fa quel che vuole e di certo non legge Milanworld...Io son sicuro che comunque se arriverà Kakà sarà un miglioramento.


----------



## ale009 (30 Agosto 2013)

il sito dello Schalke conferma tutto...


----------



## Darren Marshall (30 Agosto 2013)

Devil May Cry ha scritto:


> Eriksen l'avrei preso anche io ad occhi chiusi..In ogni caso la società fa quel che vuole e di certo non legge Milanworld...Io son sicuro che comunque se arriverà Kakà sarà un miglioramento.



Considerando la tenuta fisica di Kakà è già tanto se farà 20 partite.


----------



## bmb (30 Agosto 2013)

Comunque nelle ultime 12 ore il mio morale sta cambiando clamorosamente.


----------



## Tifo'o (30 Agosto 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Che verranno reinvestiti per Kakà....AFFARONE PROPRIO! Considera che Eriksen è costato 12



Non ci voleva un genio. Bastava chiamare Ajax stessa proposta del totocoso ed Eriksen veniva da noi.. dai tra Milan e Totocoso per favore. Che pena. Galliani non ha voglia di fare nulla, ormai a lui non interessa cercare o fare trattative quello che capita capita


----------



## er piscio de gatto (30 Agosto 2013)

Ci vogliamo proprio male eh.

Per quanto Boateng da noi avesse fatto il suo tempo e fosse uno dei più bersagliati dagli insulti dei tifosi, passare da lui a Kakà nel 2013 è come vendere una PS2 per prendersi un Game Cube. E per giunta facendo il cambio da GameStop


----------



## cris (30 Agosto 2013)

http://www.schalke04.de/de/


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Agosto 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™ ha scritto:


> *Il sito ufficiale dello Schalke 04 conferma :Abbiamo trovato l'accordo con il Milan per Boateng. La cifra si aggira attorno ai 15 milioni.*


.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (30 Agosto 2013)

Ma ora la numero 10?


----------



## Darren Marshall (30 Agosto 2013)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Ci vogliamo proprio male eh.
> 
> Per quanto Boateng da noi avesse fatto il suo tempo e fosse uno dei più bersagliati dagli insulti dei tifosi, passare da lui a Kakà nel 2013 è come vendere una PS2 per prendersi un Game Cube. E per giunta facendo il cambio da GameStop


Per poi dire: Eh ma la game cube aveva dei gioconi, se funzionano sarà bello rigiocarci.


----------



## Re Ricardo (30 Agosto 2013)

15 milioni non è poco.


----------



## Arsozzenal (30 Agosto 2013)

ci compravamo zlatan a sto punto...almeno vincevamo lo scudetto!


----------



## robs91 (30 Agosto 2013)

Ma vi chiedete anche il perchè non siamo contenti?Cavoli si parla di 15 milioni che, più quelli della champions, potevano permetterci di acquistare un centrocampista con i controc.a.z.z.i e magari anche un difensore di buon livello.Invece buttiamo via soldi per un giocatore strafinito che guadagna uno sproposito.
Ma quando finirà sto schifo?


----------



## Tifo'o (30 Agosto 2013)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Ci vogliamo proprio male eh.
> 
> Per quanto Boateng da noi avesse fatto il suo tempo e fosse uno dei più bersagliati dagli insulti dei tifosi, passare da lui a Kakà nel 2013 è come vendere una PS2 per prendersi un Game Cube. E per giunta facendo il cambio da GameStop



Sono d'accordissimo con te 
Non ci posso credere che i 15 milioni saranno utilizzati per kaka, quando c'era Eriksen io non ho parole


----------



## cris (30 Agosto 2013)

bmb ha scritto:


> Comunque nelle ultime 12 ore il mio morale sta cambiando clamorosamente.



in meglio o in peggio?


----------



## Angstgegner (30 Agosto 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Ma ora la numero 10?



Sneijder 
Arriva Yolanthe


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Agosto 2013)

Devil May Cry ha scritto:


> Si che poi il primo è ancora un goal carino,il secondo è una ciabattata clamorosa e gli è andata bene..Boateng giocatore di m. altro che!



sono d'accordo sono contenta abbia segnato, ma ho detto bisogna vedere se torna quello di prima o no, quante volte ha fatto il "fenomeno" e poi le partite dopo solo schifo.


----------



## Andreas89 (30 Agosto 2013)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Ci vogliamo proprio male eh.
> 
> Per quanto Boateng da noi avesse fatto il suo tempo e fosse uno dei più bersagliati dagli insulti dei tifosi, passare da lui a Kakà nel 2013 è come vendere una PS2 per prendersi un Game Cube. E per giunta facendo il cambio da GameStop



Piscio, Kakà zoppo è superiore al Boa, che poi potevano reivestirli meglio è un altro paio di maniche, ma confrontando i 2 non 'è paragone.


----------



## smallball (30 Agosto 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Io dico che Kakà è superiore a Boateng, che non ha la concezione di cosa sia il calcio. Un asino. Però potevano essere reinvestiti meglio i dineri.



sottoscrivo in pieno


----------



## bmb (30 Agosto 2013)

cris ha scritto:


> in meglio o in peggio?



Beh dai, Kakà a Boateng gli da le piste anche con la pubalgia.


----------



## Darren Marshall (30 Agosto 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Non ci voleva un genio. Bastava chiamare Ajax stessa proposta del totocoso ed Eriksen veniva da noi.. dai tra Milan e Totocoso per favore. Che pena. Galliani non ha voglia di fare nulla, ormai a lui non interessa cercare o fare trattative quello che capita capita



Vorrei anche far notare che i 15 mln presi dalla cessione di boateng serviranno per pagare Matri....LOL


----------



## Toby rosso nero (30 Agosto 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Ma ora la numero 10?



Io la lascerei a riposo per un anno.
Dopo essere stata stuprata per due anni, ha bisogno di un po' di pace.


----------



## tequilad (30 Agosto 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Piscio, Kakà zoppo è superiore al Boa, che poi potevano reivestirli meglio è un altro paio di maniche, ma confrontando i 2 non 'è paragone.



Verissimo


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Agosto 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;268656 ha scritto:


> *Il sito ufficiale dello Schalke 04 conferma :Abbiamo trovato l'accordo con il Milan per Boateng. La cifra si aggira attorno ai 15 milioni.*



.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (30 Agosto 2013)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Io la lascerei a riposo per un anno.
> Dopo essere stata stuprata per due anni, ha bisogno di un po' di pace.



Sono d'accordo, penso che attualmente non sia nessuno in grado di reggerne il peso. O almeno nessuno la merita.


----------



## runner (30 Agosto 2013)

comunque la valutazione del Boa e figlia della prestazione nel preliminare se no ce lo sognavamo....


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (30 Agosto 2013)

15 miloni per questo Boateng sono oro colato.

Comunque* è ufficialmente un giocatore dello Schalke.*


----------



## cris (30 Agosto 2013)

Ma non è invece che i 15 mln servono a pagare i 12 di Matri, e 3 in saccoccia?

Perche date per scontato Boateng --> kaka ?


----------



## tequilad (30 Agosto 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> comunque la valutazione del Boa e figlia della prestazione nel preliminare se no ce lo sognavamo....



Infatti Galliani penso abbia goduto non poco!!!!


----------



## bargnani83 (30 Agosto 2013)

tra l'altro mi devo correggere sembra che boateng possa giocare in champions.


----------



## 2515 (30 Agosto 2013)

Ragazzi, arriva Matri e se ne va Boateng. Non so se vomitare o eiaculare. AIUTOOOOOO


----------



## Angstgegner (30 Agosto 2013)

Con la cessione di Boateng il mercato come voto passa dal 2 al 3,5/4.


----------



## Kurt91 (30 Agosto 2013)

Adesso dicono 10 milioni di euro. Comunque la cifra varia dai 10 ai 15 milioni sicuro.


----------



## marco89 (30 Agosto 2013)

Bhe se è vero che avevamo un tesoretto di 25mln circa per il mercato...che 11 sono andati per Matri...e che penso una decina andranno per Kaka...con i 15 del Boa ne rimangono un 15 per un centrale difensivo e poi 5 per Honda...

Se diamo via Antonini e in prestito Niang per me abbiamo fatto una buon mercato...ed anche in attacco non avremo poi tutto questo affollamento e il Faraone giocherebbe quasi sempre...


----------



## James Watson (30 Agosto 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Per una Nargi che viene, una Satta che va. Mi pare ovvio.



Non arriva nessuna se non parte nessuna


----------



## soloperlamaglia (30 Agosto 2013)

Dove si parla delle cifre? Comunque era ora cavolo ... che affarone


----------



## 2515 (30 Agosto 2013)

cris ha scritto:


> Ma non è invece che i 15 mln servono a pagare i 12 di Matri, e 3 in saccoccia?
> 
> Perche date per scontato Boateng --> kaka ?



perché per matri hanno speso 10 milioni dei 30 ricavati dalla Champions. Quindi con la cessione di boateng hanno di nuovo più di 30 milioni a disposizione.


----------



## Tifo'o (30 Agosto 2013)

Io non riesco a capire cosa hanno nel cervello.

Ma perchè non abbiamo Eriksen sannto cielo................


----------



## Graxx (30 Agosto 2013)

se diamo boa e con i suoi soldi prendiamo kakà e il suo stipendio da paura siamo prp a pezzi...continuo a non aver parole...


----------



## Andreas89 (30 Agosto 2013)

Non rimane più nulla, semplicemente i soldi di Boateng vanno a Matri e direi che manco l'arrivo di Kakà è così sicuro.


----------



## Ale (30 Agosto 2013)

Sono contento.


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Agosto 2013)

Questa trattativa ha preso l'accelarata clamorosa stanotte, fino a ieri sera alle 22.30 nessuno ne parlava, ma non potevano svegliarsi prima sti qui?  almeno potevano andare su Eriksen ma ormai è andato.


----------



## Naruto98 (30 Agosto 2013)

Pedullà dice affare da circa 15 mln di euro


----------



## cris (30 Agosto 2013)

si ma ora?

Chi compriamo? manca poco tempo alla fine del mercato


----------



## Kurt91 (30 Agosto 2013)

*Laudisa dice che l'affare frutta alle nostre casse 10 milioni di euro che finanziano l'acquisto di Matri.*


----------



## Heaven (30 Agosto 2013)

Non c'è da lamentarsi della cessione di Boateng, a 15 mln è un affarone...certo se viene sostituito con Kakà, ma perchè?

Cessione da boateng+qualificazione = circa 45mln, che investiremo per Matri e Kakà..............................


----------



## Graxx (30 Agosto 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;268727 ha scritto:


> Questa trattativa ha preso l'accelarata clamorosa stanotte, fino a ieri sera alle 22.30 nessuno ne parlava, ma non potevano svegliarsi prima sti qui?  almeno potevano andare su *Eriksen* ma ormai è andato.



Galliani : " CHIIIIIIIII " .


----------



## tequilad (30 Agosto 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;268727 ha scritto:


> Questa trattativa ha preso l'accelarata clamorosa stanotte, fino a ieri sera alle 22.30 nessuno ne parlava, ma non potevano svegliarsi prima sti qui?  almeno potevano andare su Eriksen ma ormai è andato.



Non lo avremmo preso comunque


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Agosto 2013)

*La cessione di Boateng frutta 10 mln e di fatto finanzia l'acquisto di Matri.*

Laudisa


----------



## prebozzio (30 Agosto 2013)

Giocatore che ha fatto il suo tempo qui, ma la sua forza fisica era utile. Se parte spero arrivi qualcuno in grado di alzare il tasso tecnico della squadra, giovane o medio giovane.


----------



## sion (30 Agosto 2013)

cmq anche se prendiamo kaka',per me altri 1-2 colpi li fanno,sopratutto in difesa

cmq penso

via saponara(prestito) e boateng

dentro kaka' e forse honda


----------



## Devil May Cry (30 Agosto 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Io non riesco a capire cosa hanno nel cervello.
> 
> Ma perchè non abbiamo Eriksen sannto cielo................



Questo me lo chiedo pure io...Hanno la m. nel cervello!!Ma presumo che sia colpa di Allegri...Avrà spinto più per l'acquisto di Matri piuttosto che Eriksen.


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Agosto 2013)

tequilad ha scritto:


> Non lo avremmo preso comunque



Lo penso pure io ma sognare non costava nulla.


----------



## Tifo'o (30 Agosto 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;268727 ha scritto:


> Questa trattativa ha preso l'accelarata clamorosa stanotte, fino a ieri sera alle 22.30 nessuno ne parlava, ma non potevano svegliarsi prima sti qui?  almeno potevano andare su Eriksen ma ormai è andato.



Quando si tratta di vendere giocatori con un minimo di valore, Galliani è un missile. Quando si tratta di prendere i sostituti passa la giornata in piscina. Avessimo preso Eriksen,sarei qui a masturbarmi... invece via boatnteg dentro matri... solo galliani può fare certe opere


----------



## Kurt91 (30 Agosto 2013)

*Ballottaggio Kakà-Honda secondo la Gazzetta.*


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (30 Agosto 2013)

Ma siamo sicuri che per un Boateng che partè c'è un Ricky che arriva? ahhahahahaha


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Agosto 2013)

*Secondo la Gazzetta dello Sport lo schalke verserà 10 milioni nelle casse del Milan.*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (30 Agosto 2013)

sion ha scritto:


> cmq anche se prendiamo kaka',per me altri 1-2 colpi li fanno,sopratutto in difesa
> 
> cmq penso
> 
> ...



Quoto, stavo per scriverlo anch'io.
A questo punto Kakà non esclude Honda, lo spazio c'è.


----------



## marco89 (30 Agosto 2013)

State calmi...Matri è un colpo che ci può stare se davvero Pazzini torna a fine autunno...lo prendi come prima riserva...Kaka se viene a stipendio dimezzato è un altro giocatore che ci può stare benissimo...conoscono già il calcio italiano e ci rendono competitivi...anche io avrei voluto Eriksen ma ormai è andata così e per me stiamo rimediando...con i soldi del Boa si possono prendere Honda e un centrale forte...


----------



## Darren Marshall (30 Agosto 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> *Ballottaggio Kakà-Honda secondo la Gazzetta.*


Con un minimo di cervello si andrebbe a prendere Honda che:

- Ha un ingaggio più contenuto
- E' più giovane
- Sarebbe fisicamente più affidabile 

Ma tanto prenderemo Kakà ed il tifosucolo medio sarà contento per il ritorno del figliol prodigo che giocherà si e no 20 partite e al massimo farà una stagione sufficiente.


----------



## marco89 (30 Agosto 2013)

Honda può anche giocare in un 4-2-3-1 come esterno destro...o in un 4-3-3 sempre esterno destro...se prendiamo Honda spero diano Niang in prestito a favore di Kucka...


----------



## Graxx (30 Agosto 2013)

marco89 ha scritto:


> State calmi...Matri è un colpo che ci può stare se davvero Pazzini torna a fine autunno...lo prendi come prima riserva...Kaka se viene a *stipendio dimezzato* è un altro giocatore che ci può stare benissimo...conoscono già il calcio italiano e ci rendono competitivi...anche io avrei voluto Eriksen ma ormai è andata così e per me stiamo rimediando...con i soldi del Boa si possono prendere Honda e un centrale forte...



5 milioni netti ci può stare per un giocatore finito????


----------



## Andreas89 (30 Agosto 2013)

Kakà-Honda in ballottaggio e poi non arriva nessuno??? Dai, da morir dalle risate.....


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Agosto 2013)

*Oggi ci sarà la presentazione di Boateng allo Schalke 04.*


----------



## Underhill84 (30 Agosto 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> *Ballottaggio Kakà-Honda secondo la Gazzetta.*



ballottaggio un par de ball... questi servon tutti e due... se kakà fallisce ci troviamo totalmente scoperti sulla trequarti.


----------



## Tifo'o (30 Agosto 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> *Ballottaggio Kakà-Honda secondo la Gazzetta.*


E' c'è da pensarci immagino. Uno 31 anni ingaggio monstre e finito. L'altro un giocatore che a noi serve....


----------



## marco89 (30 Agosto 2013)

Graxx ha scritto:


> 5 milioni netti ci può stare per un giocatore finito????



Secondo me un Kaka a 4mln piu bonus con costo del cartellino inferiore ai 10mln ci può stare...avrei preferito altro ma per me ci può stare!!


----------



## tequilad (30 Agosto 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;268756 ha scritto:


> *Oggi ci sarà la presentazione di Boateng allo Schalke 04.*



Che rapidità


----------



## Kurt91 (30 Agosto 2013)

*Secondo Di Marzio il Milan sta aspettando la risposta ufficiale dal Cska per Honda. Se è no si vira su Kakà.*


----------



## James Watson (30 Agosto 2013)

Comunque, personalmente GODO.
Boateng ci ha dato tanto, soprattutto nell'anno dello scudetto, sarebbe da ipocriti non ammetterlo. Però mi sta troppo sui maroni, e soprattutto lo ritengo l'incarnazione di tutto ciò che non voglio vedere nella mia squadra!


----------



## Albijol (30 Agosto 2013)

Sono contento ma il fatto che i soldi guadagnati con lui vadano per Matri mi fa incacchiare come una Belva


----------



## Graxx (30 Agosto 2013)

marco89 ha scritto:


> Secondo me un Kaka a 4mln piu bonus con costo del cartellino inferiore ai 10mln ci può stare...avrei preferito altro ma per me ci può stare!!



abbiamo bisogno di difensori e centrocampisti...no di kaka...


----------



## marco89 (30 Agosto 2013)

Graxx ha scritto:


> abbiamo bisogno di difensori e centrocampisti...no di kaka...



Ma infatti per me con la cessione del Boa ci sono anche i soldi per un forte centrale...a centrocampo ormai non c'è più nessuno disponibile e mi tengo il terzetto Poli-De Jong-Monto...


----------



## Naruto98 (30 Agosto 2013)

Per me kakà non arriva.


----------



## cris (30 Agosto 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™ ha scritto:


> *La cessione di Boateng frutta 10 mln e di fatto finanzia l'acquisto di Matri.*
> 
> Laudisa


----------



## Super_Lollo (30 Agosto 2013)

Se penso a 12 per Matri mi viene da piangere ..


----------



## marco89 (30 Agosto 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Se penso a 12 per Matri mi viene da piangere ..



Comunque sono 11 per Matri...


----------



## Underhill84 (30 Agosto 2013)

da 15 milioni siamo già scesi a 10


----------



## Heaven (30 Agosto 2013)

marco89 ha scritto:


> Comunque sono 11 per Matri...



+1 di Bonus


----------



## Kurt91 (30 Agosto 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Di Marzio il Milan sta aspettando la risposta ufficiale dal Cska per Honda. Se è no si vira su Kakà.*



.


----------



## Super_Lollo (30 Agosto 2013)

marco89 ha scritto:


> Comunque sono 11 per Matri...



Non cambia nulla , sono sempre buttati per un cesso di giocatore


----------



## Dumbaghi (30 Agosto 2013)

Grazie Prince, vai dove vieni apprezzato davvero


----------



## Devil May Cry (30 Agosto 2013)

Comunque anche secondo me Kakà non arriverà.Non ci credo che Ricky si abbassi lo stipendio da 10 a 5 mln..Non ci credo proprio.
Mi gira il piffero per Eriksen..Si poteva prendere è un gran talento.
Ora spero che arrivi un buon difensore centrale,honda e un centrocampista decente.


----------



## marco89 (30 Agosto 2013)

Heaven ha scritto:


> +1 di Bonus



Nono 11 e basta...ovvio cambia poco ma meglio di niente...


----------



## Livestrong (30 Agosto 2013)

Se lo sostituiamo con Honda mi impicco


----------



## Graxx (30 Agosto 2013)

sul sito di sky parlano di 15 mln....magari...


----------



## chicagousait (30 Agosto 2013)

Abbiamo venduto Boateng???? Nn credevo fosse possibile. Ci liberiamo di una zavorra. Sperando che nn arrivi un ex calciatore a sostituirlo


----------



## Dapone (30 Agosto 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Ma ora la numero 10?



è già di Honda


----------



## Snape (30 Agosto 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Grazie Prince, vai dove vieni apprezzato davvero



Apprezzato ? A parte il primo anno con ibra, ha giocato scandalosamente. L'impegno magari lo metteva e neanche sempre, ma si credeva un top player, tirava da 40 metri, provava giocate che non erano nelle sue corde e addirittura quando si parlava di spostarlo a centrocampo ricordo che era contrario. Inoltre questo è un analfabeta del calcio, segna i suoi 3-4 gol all'anno e per il resto non fa assist, non da qualità, non salta l'uomo, niente. Penso che magari in Germania giocherà meglio, non lo so, ma sicuramente non lo rimpiangerò.


----------



## hiei87 (30 Agosto 2013)

Finalmente una buona notizia, anche se credo sia una conferma dell'arrivo di Kakà, visto che è palese a questo punto che giocheremo col 4-3-1-2.
Poco male per certi versi. Vista l'ormai accertata indisponibilità del ganese nel giocare mezz'ala, per il ruolo di trequartista forse resta meno peggio il brasiliano, anche da vecchio e zoppo....


----------



## smallball (30 Agosto 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Se lo sostituiamo con Honda mi impicco



potresti preparare la corda...


----------



## mefisto94 (30 Agosto 2013)

Sono un pò amareggiato. Kakà doveva venire con Boateng.


----------



## Angstgegner (30 Agosto 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Se lo sostituiamo con Honda mi impicco



Se viene sostituito con Kakà sei contento?


----------



## runner (30 Agosto 2013)

ragazi ma perchè sul sito del Milan c' è scritto che il Boa è in palestra a Milanello?

le visite mediche le fa lì?


----------



## I PIU' TITOLATI AL MONDO (30 Agosto 2013)

sul sito dello schalke e' ufficiale sta effetuando le visite
No link esterni


----------



## Marilson (30 Agosto 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> ragazi ma perchè sul sito del Milan c' è scritto che il Boa è in palestra a Milanello?
> 
> le visite mediche le fa lì?



Boateng si trova a Gelsenkirchen


----------



## iceman. (30 Agosto 2013)

Ora compriamo Astori, sicuro come la morte.


----------



## Hammer (30 Agosto 2013)

Sto spruzzando ovunque


----------



## I PIU' TITOLATI AL MONDO (30 Agosto 2013)

certo che vendere il prince per un ex giocatore e holiver hutton


----------



## Now i'm here (30 Agosto 2013)

se lo vendiamo per 15 mln, godo. 

di kakà me ne frega poco, spero arrivi subito honda.


----------



## iceman. (30 Agosto 2013)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> se lo vendiamo per 15 mln, godo.
> 
> di kakà me ne frega poco, spero arrivi subito honda.


Basta che non prendano quell'altro cesso di astori...


----------



## runner (30 Agosto 2013)

Marilson ha scritto:


> Boateng si trova a Gelsenkirchen



ok era un mio amico che mi aveva postato una pagine del sito ma forse si è sbagliato....

caos più che totale ormai!!

Kakà Honda Astori o Ibra......


----------



## DannySa (30 Agosto 2013)

Per 15 mln = 7,5 mln a gol dopo 2 anni che non ha fatto nulla ed era spesso in infermeria.
Quanto prendeva d'ingaggio? di fatto era un giocatore incollocabile in squadra ed è stato giusto così, rimane il fatto che se arriverà Kakà si commetterà il solito errore di pagare un giocatore oltre i 30 anni almeno 5 mln e sarebbe PAZZESCO oltre che deleterio.
Preferisco mille volte Honda, è sicuramente più motivato e per tutto il resto è sicuramente un affare migliore, però il mercato non può e non deve finire con uno di questi due, non scherziamo, ci sono ancora soldi da spendere e tanti.


----------



## Hammer (30 Agosto 2013)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Per 15 mln = 7,5 mln a gol dopo 2 anni che non ha fatto nulla ed era spesso in infermeria.
> Quanto prendeva d'ingaggio? di fatto era un giocatore incollocabile in squadra ed è stato giusto così, rimane il fatto che *se arriverà Kakà si commetterà il solito errore di pagare un giocatore oltre i 30 anni almeno 5 mln e sarebbe PAZZESCO oltre che deleterio*.
> Preferisco mille volte Honda, è sicuramente più motivato e per tutto il resto è sicuramente un affare migliore, però il mercato non può e non deve finire con uno di questi due, non scherziamo, ci sono ancora soldi da spendere e tanti.



Quoto dalla prima all'ultima parola


----------



## mefisto94 (30 Agosto 2013)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Per 15 mln = 7,5 mln a gol dopo 2 anni che non ha fatto nulla ed era spesso in infermeria.
> Quanto prendeva d'ingaggio? di fatto era un giocatore incollocabile in squadra ed è stato giusto così, rimane il fatto che se arriverà Kakà si commetterà il solito errore di pagare un giocatore oltre i 30 anni almeno 5 mln e sarebbe PAZZESCO oltre che deleterio.
> Preferisco mille volte Honda, è sicuramente più motivato e per tutto il resto è sicuramente un affare migliore, però il mercato non può e non deve finire con uno di questi due, non scherziamo, ci sono ancora soldi da spendere e tanti.



Possono venire entrambi. Tra solo Honda o Kakà+Honda tra 4 mesi preferisco la seconda ipotesi.


----------



## Dumbaghi (30 Agosto 2013)

Oh ma già frignate ? Aspettavo dovesse almeno cominciare a giocare...

Godete dai, è da due anni che aspettavate sto momento, o no ?


----------



## Andreas89 (30 Agosto 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Se lo sostituiamo con Honda mi impicco



Meglio del pantagonnaro lo è al 1000%.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (30 Agosto 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Meglio del pantagonnaro lo è al 1000%.



Kakà è meglio di entrambi.


----------



## Livestrong (30 Agosto 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Se viene sostituito con Kakà sei contento?



Perché, adesso mi paragonate Honda a Kakà?


----------



## Now i'm here (30 Agosto 2013)

secondo Kakà è Berlusconi in primis a volerlo, Allegri giocatori così li ha sempre messi ai margini, vedi seedorf o dinho. 

galliani avrà avuto l'obbligo di comprarlo, nel summit di ieri.


----------



## Naruto98 (30 Agosto 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Perché, adesso mi paragonate Honda a Kakà?



Ricordati che kakà non è quello di quando era il milan e ti puó fare pochi anni a livelli accettabili. Honda è presente e futuro.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (30 Agosto 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Perché, adesso mi paragonate Honda a Kakà?



Concordo, paragone che non regge. Uno è un mezzo giocatore che sarebbe utile solo per vendere magliette, l'altro un campione vero.


----------



## DannySa (30 Agosto 2013)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Possono venire entrambi. Tra solo Honda o Kakà+Honda tra 4 mesi preferisco la seconda ipotesi.



Eh come no, ti togli Boateng che pagavi 2,5 mln (almeno credo, non penso di meno) e prendi due giocatori che si pesteranno i piedi dandogli ad uno quello che davi a Boateng e all'altro 5 mln come minimo, è proprio un affare da mendicanti perché significa ancora una volta rifugiarsi dietro a giocatori che sai non potranno darti tanto e non ha senso.
Abbiamo preso Matri ora stiamo prendendo un trequartista, beh speriamo arrivi Honda perché di far contento Kakà solo perché non ha trovato il mare a Madrid non mi va, una volta preso Honda almeno un centrale e magari un centrocampista, altrimenti mercato da dimenticare pur avendo tanti soldi da spendere, grazie Galliani.


----------



## Darren Marshall (30 Agosto 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Perché, adesso mi paragonate Honda a Kakà?



Preferiresti una Mercedes che ormai ha fatto il suo tempo e dovresti rottamare dopo qualche anno oppure una FIAT ancora nel pieno della sua utilità che ti costa anche meno?


----------



## Livestrong (30 Agosto 2013)

Naruto98 ha scritto:


> Ricordati che kakà non è quello di quando era il milan e ti puó fare pochi anni a livelli accettabili. Honda è presente e futuro.



Presente è futuro di una squadretta. Se prendono Honda è solo per le magliette vendute in giappone


----------



## Livestrong (30 Agosto 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Preferiresti una Mercedes che ormai ha fatto il suo tempo e dovresti rottamare dopo qualche anno oppure una FIAT ancora nel pieno della sua utilità che ti costa anche meno?



Con Kakà la speranza che faccia bene ce l'hai. Con honda nemmeno quella


----------



## iceman. (30 Agosto 2013)

Ma a parte Matri, farle prima che inizi il campionato queste operazioni? Boh sempre a campionato iniziato.


----------



## Heaven (30 Agosto 2013)

Se Kakà era un buon giocatore ancora il real non lo regalava alla squadra dove lo ha preso come pacco per 60mln...meglio Honda


----------



## Roten1896 (30 Agosto 2013)

godo per boa che va via, ma kakà


----------



## andre (30 Agosto 2013)

Era meglio prendere una mezz'ala e giocare con Balo ed Elsha dietro a Matri


----------



## Darren Marshall (30 Agosto 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Con Kakà la speranza che faccia bene ce l'hai. Con honda nemmeno quella



Questo vuol dire essere prevenuti e non aver mai visto giocare Honda.


----------



## 2515 (30 Agosto 2013)

Ripeto, mezzo forum non ha mai visto giocare honda. Uno che gioca massimo in due tocchi, che ha nell'assist e nella verticalizzazione e nel calcio piazzato i suoi colpi migliori in un campionato come quello italiano può solo che fare benissimo.


----------



## DannySa (30 Agosto 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Presente è futuro di una squadretta. Se prendono Honda è solo per le magliette vendute in giappone



Kakà è finito a certi livelli, strafinito, solo i soliti sentimentalisti lo riverrebbero e lo sappiamo tutti come va a finire quando le ex stelle del passate sono tornate da noi, meglio lasciar perdere.
La cosa che più mi fa ridere è se tireremo fuori anche dei soldi per prendere 'sto 31 enne, dandogli un ingaggio alla Tevez magari perché no, è pur sempre Ricky il bambino d'oro..
SPERO solo che 'sta faccenda di Kakà sia per sbloccare definitivamente l'affare Honda, per poi virare tra stasera e domani su qualcosa di più utile, il mercato finisce tra 2 giorni, il 2 settembre nemmeno lo conto.


----------



## Andreas89 (30 Agosto 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Con Kakà la speranza che faccia bene ce l'hai. Con honda nemmeno quella



Ma perché?? E' un buonissimo calciatore.


----------



## Livestrong (30 Agosto 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> Ripeto, mezzo forum non ha mai visto giocare honda. Uno che gioca massimo in due tocchi, che ha nell'assist e nella verticalizzazione e nel calcio piazzato i suoi colpi migliori in un campionato come quello italiano può solo che fare benissimo.


Uno che sta da 4 anni in un campionato dove Spalletti è Nereo Rocco


----------



## Underhill84 (30 Agosto 2013)

comunque noi ci riusciremo mai a fare un'operazione lampo come ha fatto lo shalke?? ._.


----------



## 2515 (30 Agosto 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Uno che sta da 4 anni in un campionato dove Spalletti è Nereo Rocco



ah giusto perché kakà dove giocava prima di esplodere col milan? Ah sì, in brasile dove la difesa è il nome della curva e non del reparto in campo.


----------



## Roten1896 (30 Agosto 2013)

ma non scherziamo Honda vale 5 volte Kakà e inoltre può essere utile nel tridente del 4-3-3 e non solo sulla trequarti... è il giocatore che da destra rientra sul sinistro, quello che davvero ci manca... io spero che arrivi il giapponese (ma tanto non sarà così)


----------



## Z A Z A' (30 Agosto 2013)

Vendere Boateng a 10/15 milioni è ottimo,ma farlo per prendere Kakà,quando fino all'altro ieri c'erano in giro giocatori più sensati,è ulteriore segno di incompetenza.


----------



## Devil May Cry (30 Agosto 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Vendere Boateng a 10/15 milioni è ottimo,ma farlo per prendere Kakà,quando fino all'altro ieri c'erano in giro giocatori più sensati,è ulteriore segno di incompetenza.



Zazà dimmi una cosa: Tu credi veramente che kakà sia disposto ad abbassarsi lo stipendi da 10 a 5 mln?Inutile aggiungere altro


----------



## Andreas89 (30 Agosto 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Vendere Boateng a 10/15 milioni è ottimo,ma farlo per prendere Kakà,quando fino all'altro ieri c'erano in giro giocatori più sensati,è ulteriore segno di incompetenza.



Lo sai perché è andata così??? Perché loro ritengono il centrocampo completo, che non necessita di rinforzi, quindi cedendo Boa devono coprire la lacuna presente sulla trequarti/fascia destra d'attacco, quindi i vari Eriksen e Strootman non sono mai stati dei veri obiettivi.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (30 Agosto 2013)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Non è che non mi va bene. Per me Kakà > Boateng anche adesso, però questo mi pare un deciso ritorno ad un sistema di gioco che nel calcio attuale non ha più modo di esistere, tra l'altro con una squadra che non ha minimamente a che vedere con quella dei tempi d'oro di questo modulo.



I moduli sono come la moda: ciclici

Il nostro attuale 433 che in realtà è più un 451 fa pena da tutti i punti di vista, è non vedo il modo di migliorarlo

Molto meglio tentare il 4231 o addirittura il 442, che a mio parere resta di gran lunga il modulo migliore, a meno di non avere a disposizione un trequartista fuoriclasse

La juve in Italia con il 442 spopola da 2 anni e le sue ali non sono certo dei fenomeni


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (30 Agosto 2013)

5 per Kakà? è troppo
Dopo la cessione del Boa, mi aspetto almeno 2 giocatori di valore


----------



## Livestrong (30 Agosto 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> ah giusto perché kakà dove giocava prima di esplodere col milan? Ah sì, in brasile dove la difesa è il nome della curva e non del reparto in campo.



La differenza è che Kakà vinceva la coppa del mondo a 20 anni, seppure da riserva, ma comunque come stella emergente del calcio brasiliano e mondiale. Honda a 25 anni vince la coppa del torneo di briscola sotto casa sua


----------



## 2515 (30 Agosto 2013)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> I moduli sono come la moda: ciclici
> 
> Il nostro attuale 433 che in realtà è più un 451 fa pena da tutti i punti di vista, è non vedo il modo di migliorarlo
> 
> ...



la juve gioca col 3-5-2, non so dove tu sia rimasto negli ultimi anni.


----------



## juventino (30 Agosto 2013)

Cessione strana e ambigua. Le tempistiche mi lasciano perplesso, non era meglio vederlo prima?


----------



## 2515 (30 Agosto 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> La differenza è che Kakà vinceva la coppa del mondo a 20 anni, seppure da riserva, ma comunque come stella emergente del calcio brasiliano e mondiale. Honda a 25 anni vince la coppa del torneo di briscola sotto casa sua



milito prima dei 30 cos'aveva vinto e dove giocava scusa? Quindi piantala.


----------



## Z A Z A' (30 Agosto 2013)

Devil May Cry ha scritto:


> Zazà dimmi una cosa: Tu credi veramente che kakà sia disposto ad abbassarsi lo stipendi da 10 a 5 mln?Inutile aggiungere altro



Potrebbe anche farlo,ma sarebbe comunque troppo.Un giocatore alla frutta,anche se si chiama Kakà,non può essere il giocatore più pagato in rosa.



Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Lo sai perché è andata così??? Perché loro ritengono il centrocampo completo, che non necessita di rinforzi, quindi cedendo Boa devono coprire la lacuna presente sulla trequarti/fascia destra d'attacco, quindi i vari Eriksen e Strootman non sono mai stati dei veri obiettivi.



Oltre a quello,Eriksen e Strootman,ma anche Ljajic e tutti gli altri che abbiamo trattato,non hanno l'impatto mediatico di Kakà.
Ah,mi aspettavo che la pantomima del "progetto ggggggiovani" durasse un po' di più di un paio di mesi,onestamente.


----------



## Livestrong (30 Agosto 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> milito prima dei 30 cos'aveva vinto e dove giocava scusa? Quindi piantala.



Milito è sempre stato un animale da gol. Annaffiala.


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (30 Agosto 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> Cessione strana e ambigua. Le tempistiche mi lasciano perplesso, non era meglio vederlo prima?



Onestamente non credo che ci avremmo guadagnato di più.
A conti fatti ce lo siamo tenuti e ci ha fatto una doppietta decisiva contro il PSV.
Forse è stato meglio così.
Sarei curioso di sapere il suo ingaggio nello Schalke.
Alla fine credo che sia la sua cessione che l'acquisto di Matri, fossero cose da rendere ufficiali dopo la Champions
Forse è per questo che la Satta piangeva


----------



## Djici (30 Agosto 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> Cessione strana e ambigua. Le tempistiche mi lasciano perplesso, non era meglio vederlo prima?



secondo me era tutto pronto ma volevamo tenerlo per il preliminare.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (30 Agosto 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™ ha scritto:


> Questa trattativa ha preso l'accelarata clamorosa stanotte, fino a ieri sera alle 22.30 nessuno ne parlava, ma non potevano svegliarsi prima sti qui?  almeno potevano andare su Eriksen ma ormai è andato.



Io credo e voglio sperare che c'erano già 2 campagne acquisti già pronte

una in caso di champions e 1 senza

Boteng è già a fare le visite mediche, come Matri, nessuna trattativa dura 1 ora, evidentemente era già tutto pronto


----------



## Diavolo18 (30 Agosto 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Uno che sta da 4 anni in un campionato dove Spalletti è Nereo Rocco



Ma cosa vuol dire? E' comunque nella miglior squadra del campionato e a portarlo via ci aveva già provato la Lazio. 
Montolivo viene dalla Fiorentina a parametro zero, giusto per rinfrescare la memoria. No problem comunque, se arriva ci penserà lui a parlare in campo


----------



## Fabry_cekko (30 Agosto 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Mi spiace molto perche gli sono affezionato, però il suo tempo qua era finito. Tanta tanta fortuna a lui nello schalke



quoto...dispiace tanto anche a me...io un ultima chance gliela davo


----------



## DannySa (30 Agosto 2013)

Ripeto, spero Kakà venga usato per far cedere l'ubriacone russo, non c'è tempo da perdere ed entro stasera c'è bisogno di una risposta.


----------



## Devil May Cry (30 Agosto 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Potrebbe anche farlo,ma sarebbe comunque troppo.Un giocatore alla frutta,anche se si chiama Kakà,non può essere il giocatore più pagato in rosa.



No ma io ti ho scritto quella cosa per dirti che secondo me non verrà al Milan perchè non è disposto ad abbassarsi l'ingaggio..é solo una mia idea,posso anche sbagliarmi,ma la penso cosi


----------



## ed.vedder77 (30 Agosto 2013)

*godo*


----------



## juventino (30 Agosto 2013)

Djici ha scritto:


> secondo me era tutto pronto ma volevamo tenerlo per il preliminare.



Non ha comunque senso secondo me. Con 15 milioni potevi prenderne pure uno più forte.


----------



## Livestrong (30 Agosto 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> quoto...dispiace tanto anche a me...io un ultima chance gliela davo



I suoi problemi son iniziati da quando ha iniziato a bombarsi la Satta. Chissà come mai, da quel momento i tifosi non gliene hanno più perdonata una. Abbiamo un centrocampo pieno di cessi a pedali, ma lui era sempre il peggiore secondo i tifosi


----------



## iceman. (30 Agosto 2013)

Se gli mettono lo stipendio a 5, inizierà una reazione a catena infinita , balotelli, el sharaawy, de sciglio....tutti giocatori che andranno sistematicamente a battere cassa.


----------



## admin (30 Agosto 2013)

Voi siete pazzi! 23 pagine...

Ho sentito poco fa in radio mentre tornavo. BENE!


----------



## Fabry_cekko (30 Agosto 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> I suoi problemi son iniziati da quando ha iniziato a bombarsi la Satta. Chissà come mai, da quel momento i tifosi non gliene hanno più perdonata una. Abbiamo un centrocampo pieno di cessi a pedali, ma lui era sempre il peggiore secondo i tifosi



ma infatti prima di cacciare lui bisogna cacciarne tanti...solo Montolivo e De Jong vanno bene in quel centrocampo...tutti abbiamo visto di cosa è capace di fare Boateng in forma...ma vabbè rimaniamo con Muntari e Nocerino


----------



## Underhill84 (30 Agosto 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Voi siete pazzi! 23 pagine...
> 
> Ho sentito poco fa in radio mentre tornavo. BENE!



le ultime danno 12 milioni!!! La doppietta in champions secondo me un paio di milioni è valsa


----------



## mefisto94 (30 Agosto 2013)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Eh come no, ti togli Boateng che pagavi 2,5 mln (almeno credo, non penso di meno) e prendi due giocatori che si pesteranno i piedi dandogli ad uno quello che davi a Boateng e all'altro 5 mln come minimo, è proprio un affare da mendicanti perché significa ancora una volta rifugiarsi dietro a giocatori che sai non potranno darti tanto e non ha senso.
> Abbiamo preso Matri ora stiamo prendendo un trequartista, beh speriamo arrivi Honda perché di far contento Kakà solo perché non ha trovato il mare a Madrid non mi va, una volta preso Honda almeno un centrale e magari un centrocampista, altrimenti mercato da dimenticare pur avendo tanti soldi da spendere, grazie Galliani.



Ma anche io preferirei un difensore. Peccato che il mercato non lo faccio io. Per cui tra il solo Honda (strapagandolo in scadenza) o prendere Kakà ora e Honda a zero a Gennaio, ripeto che sarebbe meglio la seconda.
Poi ci sarebbe spazio per entrambi, considerando anche che Kakà per forza di cose non farà 60 partite.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (30 Agosto 2013)

Ufficiale.

Bene, dipende da chi arriva


----------



## iceman. (30 Agosto 2013)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Ufficiale.
> 
> Bene, dipende da chi arriva



Lazzari


----------



## Nivre (30 Agosto 2013)

Bene. Anche se aspetto di vedere come verranno investiti i soldi prima di esultare.


----------



## Djici (30 Agosto 2013)

lo scambio kaka-boa e come birsa-traore 

sono disperato, non ci capisco piu nulla, ogni topic che vado a leggere mi fa stare ancora piu male.
BASTA !

mandare via boateng e una buonissima cosa ma se e per prendere kaka...


----------



## tifoso evorutto (30 Agosto 2013)

Heaven ha scritto:


> Se Kakà era un buon giocatore ancora il real non lo regalava alla squadra dove lo ha preso come pacco per 60mln...meglio Honda



I dubbi sono più che leciti

però 2 cose sono certe

1 Ogni volta che ho visto giocare Kaka nel Real mi ha dato ancora la sensazione di essere un signor giocatore, se poi lo paragoniamo a qualsiasi dei nostri escluso Balo...
certo che loro hanno in organico millanta mezzepunte con la classe di Riky ma che corrono il doppio, ovvio che non rientri nei loro piani

2 I giocatori rottamati dalle spagnole si chiamano Ibra Roben Snajder e compagnia bella, non male come pattume


----------



## O Animal (30 Agosto 2013)

Ma 12 milioni non sono pochi per un giocatore di 26 anni con ancora 2 anni di contratto? In Inghilterra dicono che ne valeva almeno il doppio, soprattutto vedendo le trattative di quest'estate.

Ok che Boateng non è Messi ma per Ogbonna la Juve ne ha dati 15, il Napoli 12 per ALBIOL e 40 per Higuain!!!


----------



## dyablo65 (30 Agosto 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Lazzari



allegri " lazzari alzati e cammina "

tanto fra morti che vanno e morti che arrivano......


----------



## Frikez (30 Agosto 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Io non riesco a capire cosa hanno nel cervello.
> 
> Ma perchè non abbiamo Eriksen sannto cielo................



.


----------



## hiei87 (30 Agosto 2013)

Obiettivamente per l'apporto che dava alla squadra nel 95% delle partite giocate da un anno e mezzo a questa parte era non solo inutile, ma anche dannoso, in quanto riusciva a vanificare ogni manovra che passasse dai suoi piedi.
Io Kakà non lo voglio, sia chiaro, sarebbe un'operazione devastante (in negativo) dal punto di vista economico e infelice da quello tecnico-tattico, ma il brasiliano anche al 50% resta superiore all'ultimo Boateng....


----------



## MrPeppez (30 Agosto 2013)

Kakà, che ho amato tantissimo, è inutile ormai. Che prendessero Sneijder dandogli la 10


----------



## Morghot (30 Agosto 2013)

Ahahaha ma povero boateng, sbolognato in due minuti, un po' mi dispiace lol.


----------



## DannySa (30 Agosto 2013)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Kakà, che ho amato tantissimo, è inutile ormai. Che prendessero Sneijder dandogli la 10



Guarda se devo buttare 5-5,5 mln l'anno tutta la vita lui e Honda a gennaio.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (30 Agosto 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> la juve gioca col 3-5-2, non so dove tu sia rimasto negli ultimi anni.



352 teorico, in realtà linkcoso spesso gioca più avanzato di Elsha e rientra meno


----------



## Milanscout (30 Agosto 2013)

15Milioni inclusi i bonus


----------



## Morto che parla (30 Agosto 2013)

15 sacchi


----------



## DannySa (30 Agosto 2013)

E' un furto dai.
E' la stessa cifra che offrì il Monaco diversi mesi fa.


----------



## Djici (30 Agosto 2013)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> 352 teorico, in realtà linkcoso spesso gioca più avanzato di Elsha e rientra meno



quindi e un 343


----------



## robs91 (30 Agosto 2013)

Milanscout ha scritto:


> 15Milioni inclusi i bonus



la gazza parla di 10 milioni


----------



## marco89 (30 Agosto 2013)

Certo che se lo Shalke pagasse tutti i 12milioni subito...a quel punto Galliani per non pagare tasse sarebbe costretto a spendere perché per Matri mettiamo a bilancio solo pochi milioni...e già prima della Champions eravamo in rosso di poco..


----------



## tifoso evorutto (30 Agosto 2013)

Djici ha scritto:


> quindi e un 343



facciamo un 334 e crepi l'avarizia 


A parte gli scherzi quello che voglio dire è che
gli esterni della juve sono più incisivi nella creazione del gioco rispetto ai nostri
e non credo che siano superiori tecnicamente, mi pare un problema tattico


----------



## Fabriman94 (30 Agosto 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Voi siete pazzi! 23 pagine...
> 
> Ho sentito poco fa in radio mentre tornavo. BENE!


Vero, tutto all'improvviso. Sono veramente contento comunque.


----------



## Aragorn (30 Agosto 2013)

Ho appreso solo ora la notizia  Molto molto bene 

PS non ho letto tutte e 26 le pagine, non ditemi che c'è qualcuno che non è felice ?  l'unico rimpianto è per Eriksen, peccato


----------



## Morto che parla (30 Agosto 2013)

Dopo il nero di ieri, oggi il cielo è sempre più blu. Oddio come sto godendo.


Basta evitare la sciagura Kakà, dai, dai.

Io ieri scherzavo



Morto che parla ha scritto:


> "Scendo in campo. Basta con queste incompetenze, vi faccio vedere io il bel giuoco. Da grande aziendalista, prendo in mano la situazione: Boateng ha appena fatto una doppietta in champions. Lo vendo a 15 milioni. Allegri lei vuole spenderne 12 per Matri? La porta è quella. Adriano tu gli dai retta? La porta è quella. Ho 27 milioni, mi compro Ter Stegen e Sakho. Fottetevi. Cribbio".



Ma a sto punto...

Ps: certo che un po' di credito ora dovete darmelo, ho beccato una cessione impossibile, con tanto di prezzo


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (30 Agosto 2013)

Ma cos'è successo, cos'è successo? Mi sveglio, vado a mangiare, metto Studio Sport: Boateng allo Shalke 04, ufficiale. Avevo le lacrime agli occhi...


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Agosto 2013)

http://www.milanworld.net/boateng-allo-schalke-04-e-ufficiale-vt10384.html#post269200


----------



## runner (30 Agosto 2013)

finalmente è andato e adesso Honda Kakà!!


----------



## admin (30 Agosto 2013)

http://www.milanworld.net/boateng-allo-schalke-04-e-ufficiale-vt10384.html


----------



## Now i'm here (30 Agosto 2013)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Kakà, che ho amato tantissimo, è inutile ormai. Che prendessero Sneijder dandogli la 10



anche sneijder mi sa che è bello bollito pure lui...


----------

